
North Carolina campaign finance is broken and corrupt. Here's how we fix it - ntang
https://medium.com/@longleafpineslate/the-long-leaf-pine-slate-44e6abc51318
======
sbuccini
I ran against Jon Hardister in 2018 (and got licked by his money machine). I
pitched similar arguments during my campaign and the response was tepid, at
best.

I’m also highly, highly skeptical that this is the correct approach for NC
this cycle. It would be much more impactful in midterm election with fewer
candidates at the top of the ticket.

